# Blue Crusader



## R651400

Can anyone tell me how I can get a copy of Aberdeen newspaper probably "Press & Journal" on the loss of the Blue Crusader circa '65?


----------



## gdynia

Here is there contact details

http://www.mediauk.com/newspapers/13931/the-press-and-journal


Heres abit of info from a webpage 

1965 " BLUE CRUSADER", an Aberdeen trawler was lost without trace off the Orkney Islands. Her crew of 13 were presumed drowned.


----------



## gdynia

A further bit of info

Record Number 3558
Resource Identifier flod03082006015
Vessel Name Blue Crusader
Fishing Number A251
Type of Vessel MT
Year Constructed 1958
Constructed By J. Lewis & Sons Ltd
Constructed At Aberdeen
Gross Tons 274
Length 121 ft
Beam 25.10 ft
Depth 12 ft
Construction Notes Yard No. 277
Owner / Manager Crusader Fishing Co Ltd
Date Sunk January 1965
Place Sunk Shetlands
Casualties January 1965 - Fred Baker, Thomas Slater, John Ronald, William Anderson, Arthur Duncan, William Reid, Hugh McKenzie, Alex Cruikshank, Alfred Copeland Jnr, Arthur Forman, David Stanger, Alex Grubb, Colin Kay
General Notes
The Blue Crusader sank with all her crew in a force 12 gale off North Ronaldsway in the Shetlands in January 1965.


----------



## lochluichart

Neville,

They got it wrong North Ronaldsway is in the Orkney Islands.
I remember as a kid in Aberdeen a neighbour being offered a peirhead jump on the fatal trip. He refused and was never so glad.

Bob


----------



## gdynia

Bob
Thats correct the first report says Orkney the Second Shetland but thats the Press for you.


----------



## grahamtowa

There are olso old copies of P+J on microfilm at the Central Library, Aberdeen. Makes your head spin after a while, reeling thro them!


----------



## R651400

Neville and all who have responded, sincere thanks.


----------



## captaine52

Am I correct in thinking that in 1965 a 15yr old apprentice would have been indentured to the skipper and not "signed on" the ships log. I know it's forty odd years ago but I seem to remember having to sign on separate papers....... I was on the Mount Eden (see previous post) We sailed on the same day... I can't understand why my mate Angus (the 15yr old apprentice) is not on the crew list. Also Colin Kay was not on the Blue Crusader..... he was shipped onto the Mount Eden on sailing morning as we were short handed


----------



## George Tait

No, captaine52,
the apprentice would have also signed -on the log and was not "indentured" to the skipper !.
George Tait (Skipper Ex- "Mount Eden" 1969/1977)

IE; When were you aboard "M E"? during my time, get in touch it will be 
good to speak to some of my old crew...


----------



## Karen Hughson

captaine52 said:


> Am I correct in thinking that in 1965 a 15yr old apprentice would have been indentured to the skipper and not "signed on" the ships log. I know it's forty odd years ago but I seem to remember having to sign on separate papers....... I was on the Mount Eden (see previous post) We sailed on the same day... I can't understand why my mate Angus (the 15yr old apprentice) is not on the crew list. Also Colin Kay was not on the Blue Crusader..... he was shipped onto the Mount Eden on sailing morning as we were short handed


My Uncle, Alfred Copland Jnr, was lost on the Blue Crusader (age 19).... As far as I know Colin Kay was on the Blue Crusader, I know that my Uncle Alfred was not supposed to be on the Blue Crusader, I think he was usually on the red Crusader, but he was asked to go at the last minute because they were short handed.... There was a report yesterday in the Evening Express in Aberdeen that they believe divers may have found the wreckage of the Blue Crusader off Orkney...I was just 3 months old when he was lost...my mother is understandably shocked and very emotional at this news.

Karen


----------



## basingstoke

I'm related to Sandy Grubb who was lost on the boat. I've been told that it was in the Aberdeen Citizen or Express yesterday but try as I might, I cant get a link to the story. if it appears anywhere I'd be grateful for a pointer

http://www.trawlerphotos.co.uk/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=90861


----------



## Karen Hughson

basingstoke said:


> I'm related to Sandy Grubb who was lost on the boat. I've been told that it was in the Aberdeen Citizen or Express yesterday but try as I might, I cant get a link to the story. if it appears anywhere I'd be grateful for a pointer
> 
> http://www.trawlerphotos.co.uk/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=90861


Hi there...I have given the article to my mum...I also tried to locate it on the Evening Express online...but couldnt link to it....If you can email me your email address I will borrow the clipping and scan it and email it to you...you can get me at ........ *email address removed in line with site policy.* 
Please contact each other using our Private Message facility and exchange addresses that way. (Thumb)


----------



## basingstoke

Will do Karen, thank you


----------



## john fraser

basingstoke said:


> I'm related to Sandy Grubb who was lost on the boat. I've been told that it was in the Aberdeen Citizen or Express yesterday but try as I might, I cant get a link to the story. if it appears anywhere I'd be grateful for a pointer
> 
> http://www.trawlerphotos.co.uk/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=90861


There is an article about the Blue Crusader in todays Press & Journal.
www.pressandjournal.co.uk


----------



## basingstoke

john fraser said:


> There is an article about the Blue Crusader in todays Press & Journal.
> www.pressandjournal.co.uk


Thank's John, we'll get someone to send a paper copy down, can't find a link to the story


----------



## IAINT

A wreck has been discovered off the coast of Orkney, but at this time it has not been confirmed as that of the 'Blue Crusader'. 

The wreck has been found by the same dive team that discovered the 'Trident' in 2001. 

The hull is sitting upright on the seabed about 200 ft down.

Further dives will take place to see if they can find the boat's registration number.

Regards
Iain T


----------



## KJHeath

Hi All. 

There has been a detailed article about the discovery of Blue Crusader in this weeks ''The Orcadian'' newspaper and due to be another next week as well

Kevin


----------



## Craig1128

There is also a report in Orkney Today newspaper.


----------



## KJHeath

Craig1128 said:


> There is also a report in Orkney Today newspaper.


Sorry Craig, yes one in Orkney Today as well


----------



## happy harrison

*blue crusader*

We were laying along side the crusader me and Alfie Copland was talking about the times we sailed on Scottish Queen and the Ardshean.(Fred (Sunshine) Backer (skipper) said: why was i not sailing with him cause Alfie and me were to sign on together. I was staying on the Scottish Queen with Jim Macpherson (skipper)for i was going for my ticket after this trip.

WE all sailed together The Scottish King (Danny Macpherson) skipper us on the Scottish Queen,and the Blue Crusader there is more to this mail to add


----------



## Karen Hughson

Hi there...I was only 3 months old when the Blue Crusader was lost...but my mum and grandparents never really got over it. I have always grown up knowing what a lovely caring lad he was and it's such a tragedy that he was taken at 19 from a family that truly adored him


----------



## happy harrison

Hello, Happy Harrison here good to hear some one else. I have through my hole working life though every day what happen that night to the crusader we and lots of other trawlers were under the big cliffs of Sumburgh Head. The skipper of the Scottish King (Danny Macpherson) was keeping in touch with the Blue Crusader every 30 mins we where all on channel 6 waiting for info from the Crusader No more was heard........... Alife Copland was one of my true friends just like when we work he watch my back and i watch his. May this note give you peace of mind .


----------



## Karen Hughson

Thanks for that....my mum Margaret thinks about her brother Alfred every day.....hope you are keeping well .....god bless 

Karen


----------



## marionlesley

Hello, I have just found this page.

At my fathers funeral last week , The Blue Crusader was mentioned as the late Sandy Grubb was the man who introduced my parents to each other. Married 50 years, 3 children, 1 grandchild all because of Sandy.
Gone but Not Forgotten.


----------



## captaine 52's sister

*Captaine52*



captaine52 said:


> Am I correct in thinking that in 1965 a 15yr old apprentice would have been indentured to the skipper and not "signed on" the ships log. I know it's forty odd years ago but I seem to remember having to sign on separate papers....... I was on the Mount Eden (see previous post) We sailed on the same day... I can't understand why my mate Angus (the 15yr old apprentice) is not on the crew list. Also Colin Kay was not on the Blue Crusader..... he was shipped onto the Mount Eden on sailing morning as we were short handed


This is Captaine 52's sister.The captaine passed away on 14th October,he had just come out of the training college in Aberdeen,his 1st trip as a decky learner was supposed to be the Blue Crusader,but was then changed to The mount Eden.


----------

